# First striper blitz of the year



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I was lucky enough to get into my first striper blitz of the year today. I saw a few guys fishing up against the bridge tunnel today but the stiff wind and thundering surf kept me away.

Around 3, I decided just to walk down to the beach and realized everyone was bowed up. The surf was littered with hundreds of big silversides that had been beached trying to escape the stripers and there were tons of birds right in the wash. After putting my waders on, I started throwing spoons since heavy metal was about the only way to toss into the stiff wind. The stripers were everywhere; they bumped into my legs, were jumping out of the water right in front of us and were in 2-3 inches of water when a wave would recede.

Pretty much all the fish were legal, but none were over 23 or 24". The action stopped in about an hour, which is probably good because my arms were killing me and I just don't know when to stop.

I love that NE wind on Chicks...it stacks fish up there like cordwood  As the wind lays down in the next few days, an even cooler phenomenon should happen in the hour or so before sunset--butt-kicking topwater fishing. Hope you all get a chance to get in on the action!


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Great report Flea, man-oh-man, talk about fuel on the fire! I can't wait, I may just jepordize my current employment.

Soapfish


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Great report mann i wish i could get down there but i got school. What about friday or sat you think the action will still be hot??
What type of topwater lures should i bring i got some yuzuri topwater plugs. What about big mirror lures??


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

yea i wish i was there. i got stuck with quarter exams today. ahhhh! looking forward to gettin first striper of this year this weekend. pretty sad i havent gotten 1 this year. ne idea where the action will b?


----------



## CTROUT (Oct 22, 2002)

Sounds like a blast. Sometimes it is better not to have a boat. I'll bet the boat guys were sitting at home wishing the wind would lay.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

We need to hook up one time ,flea,I am a regular to Chix's though I fish the Little Creek end.Man I had a Sixth Sense to go out yesterday.  lEMME KNOW


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I showed up there around 4:30, and they were bowing up at the bridge one after another. You must have been one of the folks in that line. I head up the beach to the end of the line and set up camp. I was able to hook up with 5, the largest 34" and about 15 lb. using a chartreuse/white casting jig. The big one was hooked in a wave as I was getting ready to rip it back in to recast. Just goes to show you don't have to cast a mile to get them.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

I gotta figure out how to negotiate with this bum leg! And, get the topdawg ready for action...

...thanks again for the great news, Flea!

Btw, didja ever get into any tunnies @ SB?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Why am I working? Why do I live in Manassas? Please pray for me. 
 
GF


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hey Doad*

Lean on your guitar. I am sure she will never let you down.  Don't set that to music.
Just a little humor there. Might be best to give the leg a rest till you know things are A-OK.  We don't heal like we used to. Fortunately we anglers have a lot of patience. And that's always a good thing.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i saw some guys bowed up as i came over the bridge on a return trip from the eastern shore. gave a few honks....wish i was there instead of work.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Shoeless: Nice fish!

Gone Fishing: Hey man, I live all the way in Baltimore. I have to drive 250 miles for this stuff. Thank God for accumulated vacation days!

I went back today, and it was the same story, but the fish were a little bigger. Most were over 20" -- I took a couple of 22s and I saw a guy with two that were 25" or 26". Small, heavy spoons like Stingsilvers and Hopkins Shorties were the ticket.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Sand Flea, Please stop torturing me.  Please stop it!

GF


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Pant, pant, pant...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You guys crack me up...

I'm going out with Salty in an hour or so to hit Lynnhaven Inlet or maybe Willoughby in pursuit of trout or bigger linesiders.

Tomorrow the wind is supposed to be out of the west...keep your fingers crossed for topwater action in the evening. I'll bring my camera and try to shoot some stills and video for the site for all you guys who are tethered to your desks.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Just thought I'd let the cat out of the bag. It only gets better in this whole area as the days grow short but not if the water is below 40f, There are some good rockfish blitzs in the daytime but the biggest are at night. There are many ways to catch them but remember it's the presentation that makes the difference.
Lady Luck smiles on those who follow the rules


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Gonefishin,we will pray.Maybe you should get your rod swingin wishin I was fishin butt here and don't go back!There ain't no saltwater up there!Cmon


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Actually, that's good advice TA...why just this morning I ran into a brick foundation in my house and broke a toe just trying to get to my PC...kinda embarrassed to admit that, but man...one thing after another. 

So 'lean on [my] guitar I shall, but not just my guitar. There's someone else far more capable of supporting me during this recovery stuff.

Anyway, tight lines everyone-I'll be out there one of these days.

Doad.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Doad*

Sorry bout the toe. When it rains it pours, sometimes.
Brings back memories of the time I couldn't negotiate a flight of stairs. Missed one in the dark and ended up rolling down a flight of about 16 or so minus the first 5 I made. And in a narrow entrance with a closed door at the bottom. Ouch. Leg swelled up it seems at least 10 times more than normal. Never knew that could happen. 
During recovery I just couldn't stay still. Had things to do, family to take care of. So as a compromise I borrowed my mom's wheelchair for getting around the house. Things were going ok til my very hyper 2 year old decided to help mom out. My little helper he was. He pushed mom all through the house. Kinda like trial and error for him. Guess he got more confident with time cause he decided mom needed to go a bit faster. Needless to say after having that leg of mine hit door seals, hallway walls and take head on direct hits to furniture, I figured it was about time for him to hand over the car keys. I opted for crutches instead. Had to take things slow with them but I had come to appreciate that slower pace. Compared to the alternative, I could at least vision a speedier recovery this way.

I know about those desperate dashes to the computer. I have to sprint to mine whenever one of my sons get home. Otherwise, I get left with only off hour times to be able to use it. Like 5 am.

Take care of that toe. Lets hope the rain is over.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Threw an Atomic out,late lastnite,Nada bite.I got cold and hungry,hung out for an hour.Hoping to stay out longer tonite(no baby-sitting.
Hopkins or Buck-Tails?What's producing the best bite?


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Yesterday at Chick's (CBBT part) I caught an 18" (released) in about 3 hours of casting. Only saw 2 others caught, one decent size. Chartreuse/white casting jig and hopkins were being used.


----------



## ssminnow (Oct 26, 2001)

dyhard, are you the dihrd on tidalfish?


----------



## CTROUT (Oct 22, 2002)

[No message]


----------

